# HUNGRY BOA



## ROMANO (Apr 28, 2005)

fed my boa today never seen a snake move so fast
i think she was hungry


----------



## Simon (May 10, 2005)

It can really shock you when they move that fast, cant it


----------



## ROMANO (Apr 28, 2005)

yer they are so fast if you blinked you would have missed it :shock:


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

Yeah I nearly died the first time mine took a mouse off me!!!! Ligthing fast doesn't even describe it!! :shock: :lol:


----------



## Charun (May 1, 2005)

Indeed they move very fast.I have two raibowboas and they snap as well when you feed them.The first time i hand fed a chameleon was the same thing,in a flash they had there prey.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

I always wiggle the food quite far away when feeding my Boa, just to see her in action  .. the speed that she manages to snatch the prey at never ceases to amaze me


----------



## Charun (May 1, 2005)

that is cool, i never got a picture of them like that


----------



## Deadbait (Apr 9, 2005)

when i first fed my male boa, for a small snake i was quite shocked at the strength he hit the fuzzy with, on a par with what my royal generally does. i sometimes wiggle the mouse or whatever the lucky small furry/feathery creature is, but i also like to watch when they just pick up and eat by themselves, somehow makes me feel theyre more content, like watching my baby corns scoff pinkies without any help is very satisfying. 




or maybe im just odd :?


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

I know what you mean there i suppose im quite lucky there cos all my snakes take there food "wiggle free "


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

I thought my royals were fast and my boas too till i witnessed the speed and accuracy of my treeboas, Talk about blink and miss


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Yeah the aboreal snakes tend to be the fastest


----------



## Rob (Jan 29, 2005)

lol. try saying that to my gtp, all she does is open and close around the mouse :roll:


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Realy? does she not have the normal gtp fiesty nature then ?


----------



## Rob (Jan 29, 2005)

nope not at all, never struck out or anything, really tame, well i say tame but that doesnt mean handle, but when i put my hand in the viv to change water etc.


----------



## Llew (May 8, 2005)

My boa usually strikes at the glass even before putting the mouse in the cage!


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

have to use the wiggle techingue with the royals. Well the one royal who eats well. Greedy sod this week have benn feeding the two snow corns up who have just layed eggs and I can tell when he wants food he sort of comes a little bit out of his hide with his neck in a S shape ready to strike. 
tried the hair dryer technigue to warm the mice a bit and he must smell it from across the room. Out he comes from his hide open the door put the mouse in with my very long tongs and bam gone. He has had 4 large mice this week.

Rest of my snakes throw the mouse in and chomp gone.


----------

